

Ask HN: How do you share photos ? - codegeek

Storage&#x2F;cloud is not a problem anymore. We can store tons of stuff at places like Dropbox etc. When it comes to photos, we can add them to dropbox etc.<p>How do you actually &quot;share&quot; the pictures with your friends&#x2F;family ? Possible options are adding to facebook but then those ppl need to be on fb, sending a share link through dropbox (how is this btw), uploading on flickr etc<p>I feel there is too much work still to share photos especially when there are 10s-100s of them. How do you do this for yourself ? Specifically, I want to share with people how are not tech savvy at all. What are some of the easiest ways ?
======
helpful
I use Flickr

